# LF: Mike the high end AV tech guy



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Last summer at Alex’s bbq we met someone named Mike who used to service high end TV’s.
I’m trying to reconnect with him.
Need some technical help with an Ad Notam TV that’s not working properly.

So if anyone knows him, can you ask him to PM me? Or Mike, if you’re reading this, get in touch w me please!
Thanks all.


----------

